#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Heren tussen de 35 en 42 jr....lees en reageer als je je aangesproken voelt.

## rifialady

Gescheiden eerlijke open dame die alles op een rijtje heeft behalve die ene sterke heer die naast haar moet staan in goede en slechte tijden mist ze nog!

Ben jij dat?

Ben je ook nog is eerlijk open betrouwbaar en moslim?

Dan zie ik je reactie graat tegemoet!

Ghair insha Allah

----------


## VinDiesel2013

Salaam..... hoe is het met je?? ik ben geinteresseerd vandaar de reactie... Kijk mijn oproep ook, kan je je daar in vinden? Ik zou zeggen laten we met goede intenties elkaar leren kennen.Hoop snel wat van je te horen....Salaam Alaikom

----------


## yassin-zien

hello lady rifia ik ben yassin 30 muslim en je oproek trekt me wel aan

----------


## mohsin75

salaam oe aleikum ben een man van 37 gescheiden en ben op zoek naar mijn wederhelft als je geintreseerd bent laat wat vanje horen wa salaam oe aleikum warahmatullah wabarakattuh je mag me ook bellen als je daar voor openstaat mijn nummer is 0684664320 jazak allah oe ghayren

----------


## selem rotterdam

salam.alles goed,ik ben nog pas nieuw hier,moet nog een beetje wennen,hoe alles hier werkt enzo.maar ok,zal mijn even in het kort een beetje voorstellen.IK BEN EEN MAN VAN 37 JAAR,LIEF,HEEL ERG GEVOELIG,DAT BETEKENT DUS DAT IK EEN GOUDEN HART HEB,DIE JE NIET NIET OVERAAL ZOMAAR TEGEN ZOU KOMEN,VOOR DE REST,BEN IK HEEL ERG ZORZAAM,SERIEUS,ZACHT VAN KARAKTER,EN PLUS HEEL SERIEUS,HEB GEEN TIJD MEER VOOR SPELLETJES,WANT BEN GEEN 16 JAAR MEER,OF IK GETROUWT BEN GEWEEST___NEE BEN NIET GETROUWT GEWEEST,IK DACHT EERTS NOOIT AAN TROUWEN,WANT WIST NIET DAT DE TIJD ZO SNEL KON GAAN,TIJD VLIEGT,EN VOORDAT JIJ HET WEET BEN JIJ 70 JAAR OFZO,IK ZOEK EEN LIEVE ZORGZAME VROUW,WAAR IK EEN TOEKOMST MEE KAN BOUWEN,HUISJE BOOMPJE,ENZ ENZ,EN WIE WEET BEN JIJ DAT WEL,ZE ZEGGEN ZONDER SEBBEB,KOMT ER OOK GEEN MEKTEB,SPREEK DIT JOU AAN,DAN MAG JE MIJN GERUST EEN BELLETJE OF EEN SMSJES STUREN,HIER IS MIJN TEL NUMMER 0684692663 IK WOON IN ROTTERDAM

----------


## Loulou2

Hoi , ik ben net gescheiden met helaas een vrouw die constant behoorlijk door het lint kan gaan ik ben niet zo een fan om hier uitgebreid over mijn te vertellen of over iets wat prive is als als je het wat lijkt om te trouwen en houd van een rustige leven reageer dan grt

----------


## Loulou2

> Sorry geen bekeerlingen of heren qua leeftijd onder de 35!


Hoi , ik ben net gescheiden met helaas een vrouw die constant behoorlijk door het lint kan gaan ik ben niet zo een fan om hier uitgebreid iets over mijn te vertellen of over iets wat prive is voel je er iets voor om te trouwen en houd van een rustige leven reageer dan grt

----------


## selem rotterdam

hoe kan ik hier iemaand prive spreken,weet amper hoe alles hier werkt enzo.

----------


## Rachid in krommenie

Beni touzine 38 gescheiden wil weer gaan trouwen in cha allah zoek alleen nog een moslima!

----------


## rifialady

QUOTE=Rachid in krommenie;5229989]Beni touzine 38 gescheiden wil weer gaan trouwen in cha allah zoek alleen nog een moslima![/QUOTE]

 :duim:

----------


## rifialady

er kan nog gereageerd worden..

----------


## rifialady

Salam,

Ik krijg nog steeds berichten met vragen of ik al geslaagd ben, helaas is dat niet het geval.

En de vraag of ik ook kinderen heb, ja ben hamdoellilah gezegend met 2 kinderen.

----------


## sisoliz

salaam ..ik ben noureddine ..ik kom uit het zuiden van het land ..ik werk als bedrijfsleider en ben op zoek naar een eerlijke en betrouwbare vrouw ..waar respect en vertrouwen voor elkaar een mening heeft ...een vrouw die weet wat zij wilt ..een vrouw je mee allerlei leuke dingen samen kan doen ..een vrouw waar je mee kunt lachen en huilen ..eigenlijk gewoon een goede vrouw met een goede innerlijke ...gr .

----------


## khallid

alles op een rijtje? 
zoek je iemand die ze ook op een rijtje heeft ahahaah
gheir inshallaah

sterke ermee

----------


## rifialady

@ khalid heel graag ook iemand die ze op een rijtje heeft ja  :argwaan:

----------


## abdelgalek

Zo zo genoeg kandidaten. Nog iemand gevonden

----------


## rifialady

> Zo zo genoeg kandidaten. Nog iemand gevonden


nee :knipoog:

----------


## Jackky_Weld.Saidia

Op passe broeders zij is een oplichters ze is 50 en is getrouwt met haar man en zoekt manne voor aandacht ze heeft kinderen en al pas op manne zij is een oplichters ze zoekt aan dacht jaaaa op passe n3alatallah o 3lik kachba !

----------


## Jackky_Weld.Saidia

oppasssee zij is een oplichters ze zoekt aandacht is getrouwt en heeft kinderen en houd van kleine manne van 16 tuusse de 20 jaar op passe manne ze is eeen oplichtster

----------


## rifialady

> oppasssee zij is een oplichters ze zoekt aandacht is getrouwt en heeft kinderen en houd van kleine manne van 16 tuusse de 20 jaar op passe manne ze is eeen oplichtster


Jah zulke dingen ga je nu krijgen als je betrapt word op leugens. Jij stuurt mij prive bericht dat je moes heet 40 bent en gescheiden en hier plaats je een oproep dat je 23 bent en half marokkaans. En ja als ik je daar op aanspreek en dat je uit mijn prive moet verdwijnen dan ga je dit plaatsen. Dit laat alleen maar zien hoe een slecht mens je bent. Ik ga me echt niet verlagen tot je niveau. Voor jou geld al is een leugen nog zo snel de waarheid achterhaalt m wel.

----------


## mohsin75

ghjkkl

----------


## ayman020

Ik geloof dat de meesten hier niet sirieus zijn ,aan de hand van hun reactie lees ik dat ze maar op n ding uit zijn,een persoon met een goede intentie zal het altijd goed treffen. Ik zou je wel willen leren kennen,maar er moet ook een klik tussen ons zijn,anders heeft het verder geen nut.hoe ga je hier prive,het is niet de bedoeling dat iedereen elkaars berichten leest.gr

----------


## rifialady

ik krijg veel pm met de vraag of ik kids heb.
Ja ik ben gezegend met 2 kids al hamdoullilah.

dus vind je dit bezwaarlijk gelieve niet te reageren.

Ghair insha Allah

----------


## cartman

LOL!! wat een l*l zeg.. kon hij het niet hebben dat een vrouw nee zegt..
Wat een gefrustreerd kind zeg..haaha

----------


## Saiffeddine

Salaam Ulaikum,

Mijn naam is Saiffeddine en ben 35 lentes jong. Ik ben zelf nooit getrouwd geweest, ik las in je bericht dat je een sterke heer zoekt, ik voelde me daarom aangesproken.  :hihi:  Ik ben iemand die van humor houdt en die ons godsdienst hoog in het vaandel heeft. Kortom ik denk zelf dat ik aan uw functieprofiel kan voldoen en wil me bij deze graag aanmelden voor de vrijgekomen functie.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Saiffeddine

----------


## chafik72

0681449441geen spijt

----------


## rifialady

> 0681449441geen spijt


Ooohhh jouw oproep luid hier GEZOCHT VROUW ZONDER KINDEREN AUB!!!

----------


## cartman

HAHAHAHA ze blijven het proberen..
Soms weet ik niet wat voor re3ker deze gasten wel niet hebben...

----------


## rifialady

> HAHAHAHA ze blijven het proberen..
> Soms weet ik niet wat voor re3ker deze gasten wel niet hebben...


Ja helaas wel. Het is eigenlijk niet om te lachen maar eerder om te huilen. Krijg privemails die totaal niet overeenkomen met hun geplaatste oproep of hun daadwerkelijke leven/situatie. Ze houden mij niet voor de gek maar zichzelf! Echt heel jammer dit...ik hoop dat ze snel moge inzien dat dit echt geen zin heeft. Eerlijkheid duurt het langst.

Ghair insha Allah

----------


## cartman

Inderdaad. ik zie het hier continu!
Ze zijn allen op een ding uit, en dat is zeker niet trouwen. 
Zo als jij het al zei, het komt niet overeen met wat ze spreiden.

Ze ziet ze overal op reageren met hun nummers en dan bel me dame/meid..ik heb interesse... lachwekkend

----------


## goodfellaa

Mijn naam is Soufian, ik ben een serieus persoon en het lijkt me leuk om je beter te leren kennen. Om lust en liefde te creren

----------


## Ap37

Hoi hoi van waar uit Marokko

----------


## rifialady

is nog steeds van toepassing. ( hiermee ook prive berichten beantwoord)

----------


## abdel rotterdam

Zoek niet verder hier ben ik dan dame

----------


## habib19755

Hoi 
kan ik je benaderen

----------


## rifialady

> HAHAHAHA ze blijven het proberen..
> Soms weet ik niet wat voor re3ker deze gasten wel niet hebben...





> Inderdaad. ik zie het hier continu!
> Ze zijn allen op een ding uit, en dat is zeker niet trouwen. 
> Zo als jij het al zei, het komt niet overeen met wat ze spreiden.
> 
> Ze ziet ze overal op reageren met hun nummers en dan bel me dame/meid..ik heb interesse... lachwekkend





> hahaha. je prins op het witte paard is gearriveerd.


 :moe:

----------


## Nasima30

De aanhouder wint ☺

----------


## amir34

salam het lijkt me leuk om je beter te leren kennen inshallah. ik ben 37 uit utrecht en werk fulltime. hoop je te horen.

----------


## saidie

Salam

----------


## amsterdam1

Salaam Ouleikom,

Ik ben een eerlijke en man van 42 jr,heb een groot gevoel voorhumor.
Ben gescheiden heb een zoon van 17 jr,
Heb hmdl na een vervelende relatie alles weer op orde.
Ik ben op zoek naar een serieuze dame die als levenspartner metmij samen wil zijn en van het leven wil genieten.
Dat kan alleen als zij Moslima is ,vind namelijk mijn cultuurheel belangrijk.
Ik ben op zoek naar een dame die haar focus legt op het samenzijn.
Ik hecht veel waarde aan eerlijkheid en vertrouwen.
Wil weer dromen,passie,impathie eigenlijk een zielsverwant.

----------


## Fernando350

Marrie me!

----------


## abdel42

> Gescheiden eerlijke open dame die alles op een rijtje heeft behalve die ene sterke heer die naast haar moet staan in goede en slechte tijden mist ze nog!
> 
> Ben jij dat?
> 
> Ben je ook nog is eerlijk open betrouwbaar en moslim?
> 
> Dan zie ik je reactie graat tegemoet!
> 
> Ghair insha Allah


Slm,
Ik ben een gescheiden man van 42 jaar uit prov Utrecht.ik hoor van jou ,als je nog niemand gevonden hebt

----------


## saiid11

mocht je nog op zijn naar een man dan mag je me bellen op 0684423150

----------


## Suleiman1!

salam

----------


## Suleiman1!

mag ik 
ik uit syria

----------


## Suleiman1!

mag ik 
ik uit syria

----------


## Maes

[email protected]

----------


## Oemkaltoem

Salaam wa3alaikom,
Ik ben omkaltoem ben opzoek naar een partner voor mijn broer sta je ervoor open laat me weten dan vertel ik je meer

----------

